# Meow to you !!



## neko_Lion (Jun 27, 2005)

hello everyone
my name is dave and i'm 17, im kinda new to this cat world even tough i had a kitten before.

her name was cindy and she was white with grey stripes, i loved her but i had to give her away 'cause there was a german sheppard coming home and it only meant trouble cause she was a grown dog but in the end the dog went away too, she was sick!!, i felt sad about it but there was nothing i could do, the kitten was sent to a factory somewhere, i like to think shes happy catching mice and lizards there, if she's still alive she must be a beatifull 6 year cat.

so now im looking forward having another cat and i cant wait, if i get a female i'll name her Sierra but if i get a male i'll name him Larc.

i work at a pet store so i know preety much the basics of caring and behavior of cats and dogs and i got facilities on gettin stuff i need for my kitten, my story with animals comes way back, i grew up in Cuba with a dobermann named sony (R.I.P.) and my dad had all sorts of birds and animals but at age 6 i came to costa rica and up untill now i still remember my pet partners, it was a lot of fun back then.

i guess i'll be spending some time around here learning more about cats and everything i should know about them and even more time once i get the kitty (i hope i get a female!!) i have no preferences for a particular breed i guess i'll get a mixed breed cat, your common alley cat but i dont care, im willing to give him/her all the love and care i can.

thanks for reading my little story and know you can count on a new friend from now on.
-Dave (A.K.A. neko_lion) :blackcat


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome, Dave! Post a photo of your kitty once you bring him/her home!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Dave, I'm sure you'll be a great cat daddy


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome Dave!  

Being that you work at a pet store.... your kitty will be even more so.... one lucky and spoiled kitty.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum :0


----------



## neko_Lion (Jun 27, 2005)

well its 1:30 a.m. here and i gotta get up like ay 7 to go to work at 10:30 in the morning, but this is no other day at work, maybe today i'll get my cat companion, they're coming from a shelter to put in adoption and most definitely i'll keep one of them, i cant wait


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Dave! Welcome! You must feel like a kid in a candy shop, with all of the kittens at the pet shop to choose from. I know I'd be tempted to say, "I'll take one of these, and one of those....." :wink:


----------



## neko_Lion (Jun 27, 2005)

yeah but i guess i'll have to wait till 2morrow


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

welcome to cat forum!


----------



## neko_Lion (Jun 27, 2005)

jeje im so happy
now im owned by a kitten, she's a tortie (orange/green/white).
she's 10-12 weeks old and i got her neutered, dewormed and vaccinated on saturday noon.
i already took a picture of her and i'll post it as soon as i can, she's such a lovely kitten and purrs a lot when i pet her  
i'm so happy. today i gave her frontline plus and im feeding her with purina pro plan for kittens, right now shes scratching my arm as i write, sitting in my lap, gotta take her to a vet for a check-up, just for kicks. she looks healthy tough. lets see if she want to tell you all something
+
guess thats all she wants to say, +  she prefers sitting im my lap and licking herself.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Dave, I'm really happy for you.  Aren't they a joy? :catmilk


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Congrats on your new addition. She sounds cute


----------



## neko_Lion (Jun 27, 2005)

tha picture's taken but its like the worst picture ever, it should be in the top 10 list of ´pictures of kittens not to show in a forum¨ but i guess it'll work for now, look forward at the ¨meet my kitten¨ section 4 it


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Welcome Dave! Congrats on you new kitten, I will be on the look out for pictures!


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome to the forum hope to see you around


----------



## neko_Lion (Jun 27, 2005)

*yeah me too*

thanks, i hope to be around too, kinda busy tough!!


----------

